# Thoughts on what age to neuter at?



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope this is the right forum! The list is huge (maybe too huge?) and I didn't see a place for this post. I have been reluctant to neuter Duke (11 month old GSD). My wife says it's a guy thing and maybe it is. I waited until Lucky was 2 before doing it and I only did so because the kennel would not let him play with other dogs. It's no fun being a dog at a kennel and being segregated from everyone else!!

Well, we had Duke groomed a few weeks ago at our kennel and she told us that he can't come back for kenneling or play dates until he is fixed. He has not been humping any people and I only caught him once or twice trying to mount Lucky. BUT, we need the kennel or we will have no life as a family. Sure I could kennel him at my GSD trainer facility, but this means a chain linked run with a bunch of GSD's that bark all day and can't play with each other.

Thoughts?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

There is a new study out that shows an increase in cancer and early death in females if spayed before they are 6 years old. Not as bad in males but I would wait until they are full grown (2 years?, 3 years?) before considering altering them as well.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I posted this same question a few days ago. Here is the thread. I got some great info...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1308882


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

Negative issues of neutering early are minimal. Go ahead and search the statistics, but unless you plan to raise pups 6 mos. old is fine.

Wait 2-3 years and expect, unexpected pregnancies. I'm not saying you can't keep it from happening, it's just something you will need to be constantly concerned with.

Ask your vet.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd wait until at least 3 so he can develop fully 
unless its in a contract with your breeder


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: L_DanNegative issues of neutering early are minimal.


I would not consider a significant increase in the risk of cancer a _minimal_ risk.


Cancer Risk Increase in Early Spay/Neuter 



> Quote:Male and female dogs that underwent
> gonadectomy before 1 year of age had an approximate
> one in four lifetime risk for bone sarcoma and were
> significantly more likely to develop bone sarcoma than
> dogs that were sexually intact [


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I used to think it was ok to neuter early, but then started to think about how testosterone is needed for a human boy to develop properly into a man - bones, muscles, joints, etc., not just sexually - so why wouldn't the same be true for animals? I don't have any statistics to back it up, but it just makes sense to me.

We weren't going to have Kaiser neutered, but he needed other surgery at 3 years of age, so we went ahead and had him neutered at the same time, hoping that by the age of 3, he was fully developed.

As far as it being needed for the kennel you prefer, I guess that's a personal choice. I'd probably look for another kennel, but I'm sure there are others who will disagree.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: L_DanNegative issues of neutering early are minimal. Go ahead and search the statistics, but unless you plan to raise pups 6 mos. old is fine.
> 
> Wait 2-3 years and expect, unexpected pregnancies. I'm not saying you can't keep it from happening, it's just something you will need to be constantly concerned with.
> 
> Ask your vet.


Would that be the same Vet that recommends Science Diet? Or the one that recommends multiple vaccinations?

I would read the most current research before I would alter a dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If you do decide to neuter, I'd wait atleast until your dog is done growing, around the 2-3 year mark.

I have a 9 month male who I am debating getting neutered, if he does get neutered it will be after his 3rd birthday for sure.

I have discussed this with my breeder, did my own research, talked with my vet (who is amazing and actually gave me the REAL stats on this matter - ones I had already researched prior to our visit) and other owners of intact males and have yet to make my decision.

There is just so much new information in this area, both pro-neuter and not.

A lot to consider.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Find another Kennel


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, find another kennel, or get a dog sitter.

A trainer I talked too before I found "mine" told me that Stark would not be able to participate in the off-leash play sessions after each class once he was 6 months old if he remained intact.

I passed even though I liked her techniques, and glad I did because I found a trainer who actually understood and is great!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree that hormones are extremely important for normal growth. If you're concerned that your pup might become a daddy, you might want to consider getting him a vasectomy.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestI agree that hormones are extremely important for normal growth. If you're concerned that your pup might become a daddy, you might want to consider getting him a vasectomy.


WOW! Great! I didnt know they did this.
Ill have to read up on it!


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

http://leerburg.com/neuter.htm

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx

If you don't already have a vet. call around your area and ask.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Like everyone else, I'd wait to neuter until they're 2-3 years old. 

I did not know that neutering before 2 years wasn't good back when Cody got neutered, which was at 8 months, and he is wonky. He's VERY long in the body and his head is not the right size for his body right now, a lot of people mistake him for a girl just because his head is a little to bitchy. He's 80lbs but the small head he has is funny, lol.


----------

